# Dave, is it your birthday? Happy Birthday



## DevinT (Aug 16, 2013)

Take the day off and relax.

Love and respect

Hoss


----------



## Korin_Mari (Aug 16, 2013)

Happy birthday, Dave!


----------



## mhlee (Aug 16, 2013)

Happy Birthday, Dave!


----------



## HHH Knives (Aug 16, 2013)

Happy B day BIG guy!!!


----------



## cclin (Aug 16, 2013)

Dave, Happy birthday. cheers! :beer:


----------



## Justin0505 (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm glad that you where born, Ill buy ya a beer and even drink it for you.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Aug 16, 2013)

I will second Justin's and have two!! Happy Birthday!!


----------



## CanadianMan (Aug 16, 2013)

Happy birthday Dave, have a good one!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Aug 16, 2013)

Happy Birthday, Dave!


----------



## heldentenor (Aug 16, 2013)

Happy birthday, Dave--celebrate in good health!


----------



## chinacats (Aug 16, 2013)

Happy Birthday Dave!


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 16, 2013)

Happy Birthday, Dave


----------



## cheflarge (Aug 16, 2013)

Happy birthday, Dave..... and many, many more!


----------



## unkajonet (Aug 16, 2013)

Happy Birthday Dave!!!!


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Aug 16, 2013)

Happy Birthday curly!! Have a great one!


----------



## Chuckles (Aug 16, 2013)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## WildBoar (Aug 16, 2013)

Happy birthday, Dave!


----------



## Dream Burls (Aug 16, 2013)

Happy birthday Dave and many many more.


----------



## apicius9 (Aug 16, 2013)

Herzlichen Glueckwunsch! Hope you will have some fun today and into the weekend.

Stefan


----------



## Von blewitt (Aug 16, 2013)

Happy Birthday Dave :hoot::hoot::hoot:


----------



## mpukas (Aug 16, 2013)

Happy Birthday Dave! I'd buy ya a cold one if I was there. Best wishes. mpp


----------



## KimBronnum (Aug 16, 2013)

Harpy birthday Dave


----------



## mr drinky (Aug 16, 2013)

Good Day Sir. 

k.


----------



## JBroida (Aug 16, 2013)

hope you have a nice relaxing one... happy birthday


----------



## WillC (Aug 16, 2013)

Happy Birthday Dude


----------



## Lefty (Aug 16, 2013)

Happy birthday, Dave!


----------



## don (Aug 16, 2013)

Happy Birthday, Dave!


----------



## CrisAnderson27 (Aug 16, 2013)

Happy birthday Dave!


----------



## sachem allison (Aug 16, 2013)

happy birthday, brother!


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 16, 2013)

Thank you one and all! :happy1:


----------



## mano (Aug 16, 2013)

Happy Birthday bub! (Dave's now a member of the bub club).


----------



## geezr (Aug 16, 2013)

Happy Birthday Dave
:beer:
:hbday:


----------



## SpikeC (Aug 16, 2013)

Happie Brithdaie!!


----------



## Mrmnms (Aug 16, 2013)

Happy Birthday young man


----------



## Sam Cro (Aug 16, 2013)

Happy Birthday Dave !

:thebbq::hbday:


----------



## Lucretia (Aug 16, 2013)

Happy birthday, you sweet young thing!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Aug 16, 2013)

Happy birthday, Dave!


----------



## turbochef422 (Aug 16, 2013)

Happy bday dave


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Aug 17, 2013)

Damn Dave, what are you like 30 now?


----------



## eaglerock (Aug 17, 2013)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Burl Source (Aug 17, 2013)

I got you a singing frog for your birthday.
[video=youtube_share;W1nXp8ALRhQ]http://youtu.be/W1nXp8ALRhQ[/video]


----------

